# Which brand aftermarket hood?



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

I need to buy a new hood for my 1969 GTO. Summit sells Goldenstar's hood, and other retailers sell Dynacorn's hood. Dynacorn's hood is almost $100 cheaper than the Goldenstar hood, but the Dynacornbhood is listed as a licensed GM Restoration part. Does anyone have experience with either of these hoods? I obviously want to get the one that fits best. I see that AMD also has a listing for the hood, but it is not yet available.

Thanks.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool Hands down AMD! Excellent product.

68-70 GTO Hood


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, agreed. AMD is the way to go, hands down!!!


----------

